# Who wants to meet the best pony in the WORLD??



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome! Junior looks like a sweet old man. Joey is just adorable. You look awesome on him =)


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

HAHA sweet?!?! Junior is the devil! I still have scars from being bitten so many times! I can't even count how many times that pony has bitten/kicked/taken me out of the arena!! but you're right, underneath it all he's a sweetheart.

Joey is always just happy! I luff him, even though I'm huuuuge on him. Thanks!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!! Do you happen to ride at Oakland Hills Farm?? I used to ride Junior there years ago! He was my favorite pony in the world and I leased him for 2 or 3 years. He was the best besides his biting issues. I just saw the first picture and went hey that looks like Junior the pony I used to ride and then I recognized the grooming stalls and went OH MY GOODNESS!

This is the only picture I have of Junior from when I rode him...









ETA: I still have a scar from him biting me in the chest, too!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG MUDPONY! YESS! I ride there! that's crazy that you used to LEASE him! he's the best, isn't he??

hehe i have a scar on my shoulder XD


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> OMG MUDPONY! YESS! I ride there! that's crazy that you used to LEASE him! he's the best, isn't he??
> 
> hehe i have a scar on my shoulder XD


That's so cool! He's definately the best pony ever! He was the pony that taught how to be defensive rider after falling off of him countless times. You'll have to get more pics of him sometime, even though it makes me miss him 10 times more every time I see a picture of him.

Also, are there any horses or ponies named Obie, Lily, King, Lefty, Casper, or Ruby there anymore??


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I mean, did I say sweet? What I really meant was evil, the seed of satan, the spawn of the devil... haha


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

mudypony said:


> That's so cool! He's definately the best pony ever! He was the pony that taught how to be defensive rider after falling off of him countless times. You'll have to get more pics of him sometime, even though it makes me miss him 10 times more every time I see a picture of him.
> 
> Also, are there any horses or ponies named Obie, Lily, King, Lefty, Casper, or Ruby there anymore??


haha, definitely. He took me right out of the arena three times the first time I rode him, haha I was terrified.

I LOVED OBIE! But no, he's not there anymore  I want to say they sent him to a therapeutic riding center, because of something with his hips. King died a few years ago. I think Lefty was sold. Casper (owned by tammy at this point) was sold to Bit By Bit farm last year, I remember when they did it. And I don't remember ruby, she must have been there before 2003. Streaker died a few years ago, too.
I have pics of some of them! let me upload them 

I could post pics of JR all day!

























Obie:

















I can probably find pictures of any other horses you're wondering about  



Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> I mean, did I say sweet? What I really meant was evil, the seed of satan, the spawn of the devil... haha


hahaha that's pretty much right! Anyone who's ever met/ridden/leased Junior can tell you what a snot he was!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha he's definately one snot of a pony! It was so good to see pics of Obie! He was also one of my favorites along with King. It's so sad that King died he was such a good old man. Oh and I remember Streaker too! He was sooo old! I think he was in his upper 30's when I rode there. If you have any more pictures of Junior I'd love to see them.

Oh I just scrounged up a pic of King from when I rode him... 









This is making me so sad remembering the ponies and horses I rode when I was younger.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just had to say that it is so great that you guys know the same horses!  What a small world!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

how cool that you guys know the same horses.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

i know, this is awesome!

I only rode King once or twice, we didn't really get along haha. I think I rode him for my third ever lesson, and I couldn't get him to stop walking. He made me cry, oops!

Those were back in the times when Joey was just a young'un and I was scared of him ;P

Mhm, they sent Streaker to a retirement home in I want to say 2005? or 2006, and by then he was like 39, I think. he was super sweet. I have pics of me on him, too!

Oh...i'll have to go digging through old pictures to find some XD

If I go out on Monday (going to call sarah and see if she needs me) I'll try to take some pictures of Junior for you


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I have more pictures! When did you ride there? I'm trying to think of horses you'd know...was Rio there yet when you rode? (he was privately owned)








My fourth ride on him 









last winter









Lilly - she's still going strong as a wonderful beginner horse


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I know it's so cool that we rode the same horses at the same barn. I wish I would've taken more pictures back then. I take pictures like crazy now but I never did when I first rode.

I rode there from like 2003-2006 or something like that. And yes I remember Rio, he was such a sweety and had the hugest ears. Lily was such a sweety! She was the horse that I first jumped with. 

Do you remember the chestnut pony Derby or the Mustang Crystal? Oh ya and is Doc still there??


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

mudypony said:


> I know it's so cool that we rode the same horses at the same barn. I wish I would've taken more pictures back then. I take pictures like crazy now but I never did when I first rode.
> 
> I rode there from like 2003-2006 or something like that. And yes I remember Rio, he was such a sweety and had the hugest ears. Lily was such a sweety! She was the horse that I first jumped with.
> 
> Do you remember the chestnut pony Derby or the Mustang Crystal? Oh ya and is Doc still there??


Oh wow, so we rode there at the same time!

I don't remember Derby. There was a Krystal there (little grey pony) but Tim sold her last year because she was insane. Same with IO, if you remember her.

Doc is still there, as cute and fuzzy as ever!

So you did know Rio! Unfortunately, he was put down early this year. He had some sort of neurological condition and they took him down to kentucky and everything but nothing could be done


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Junior is gorgeous and that is neat that two of you here are friends with him


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't believe we rode there at the same time!! I remember IO, I loved that horse even though she was crazy. Krystal wasn't crazy from what I remember just a speed demon ha. Glad to hear Doc is still there! I never rode him but always thought he was absolutely adorable. That's so sad that Rio was put down. One of my friends was going to lease him back when I rode there but decided against it.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

Pinto Pony said:


> Junior is gorgeous and that is neat that two of you here are friends with him


thanks 



mudypony said:


> I can't believe we rode there at the same time!! I remember IO, I loved that horse even though she was crazy. Krystal wasn't crazy from what I remember just a speed demon ha. Glad to hear Doc is still there! I never rode him but always thought he was absolutely adorable. That's so sad that Rio was put down. One of my friends was going to lease him back when I rode there but decided against it.


I know! IO scared me, she got sooo worked up! And Krystal went from speedy to insane, I think. Hardly anyone could ride her, lol.

i know, he's still all cute and fuzzy! They roach his mane now, but have to do it like every two weeks because it grows back sooo fast!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> I know! IO scared me, she got sooo worked up! And Krystal went from speedy to insane, I think. Hardly anyone could ride her, lol.
> 
> i know, he's still all cute and fuzzy! They roach his mane now, but have to do it like every two weeks because it grows back sooo fast!


Poor Krystal. I remember how much she loved to jump. Sometimes we would turn her out in the indoor and she would pop over some jumps just because.

I bet Doc looks adorable with a roached mane! I wish he would share some of that hair growth with my horse. His tail is so thin.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Poor Krystal. I remember how much she loved to jump. Sometimes we would turn her out in the indoor and she would pop over some jumps just because.
> 
> I bet Doc looks adorable with a roached mane! I wish he would share some of that hair growth with my horse. His tail is so thin.


hahaha! That sounded like Krystal. She was just sooooo hot and spooky, and all the kids who could rider her were getting too tall or leasing other ponies. But now we have another little gray pony, Party Time aka Magic who is a lot like her - and ADORABLE!

Heres a pic of Doc last december, lol.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Doc hasn't changed one bit. He's exactly how I remembered him... fat, chubby, and adorable! I always remember the best part of that barn was how many school horses and ponies there were. At my current barn we only have a few, but that doesn't bother me because I have my own horse. But before I got my own horse it was always a struggle finding a horse I could move up with. I always felt like the horse I was riding was holding me back.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah. We don't have as many, well...we have a lot of little ponies. But recently (2007+) we got Scooter, Party Time and Show Time (Magic and Jimmy), Jack, Leo, Brooke, and I think thats it. And then ponies that have come and gone. 

But I agree, I love all the horses I have the option of riding!

Who did you ride with? So far I've ridden with Ashley, Cindy, Jess, and now Sarah.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah you have a lot more school horses than where I ride at. I think there's only around four, but I'm not sure.

I rode with Ashley for a little and then Tim for most of the time. I also rode with two other instructors when I first started riding there, but I can't remember their names.


----------

